# Looking for work in Malaga area



## ChrisDonnelly

I have been looking into the idea of moving to the malaga area, I have been looking at property rentals in this area and have found the perfect area for me and the family to move too, but now the hard part is on the horizon, to find work!!
I would be looking to work in the Security Industry as a doorman to start of with. I know there are plenty of clubs and bars in the area, would anyone have any connections or advice on how the best way to contact these establishments.
I have been in the industry for 13 years and have worked all over the UK, Ireland and also in Ibiza.
I have also had experience in other areas and would be willing to work at anything that would provide an adequate wage.
All help is greatly apprieciated.


----------



## jojo

ChrisDonnelly said:


> I have been looking into the idea of moving to the malaga area, I have been looking at property rentals in this area and have found the perfect area for me and the family to move too, but now the hard part is on the horizon, to find work!!
> I would be looking to work in the Security Industry as a doorman to start of with. I know there are plenty of clubs and bars in the area, would anyone have any connections or advice on how the best way to contact these establishments.
> I have been in the industry for 13 years and have worked all over the UK, Ireland and also in Ibiza.
> I have also had experience in other areas and would be willing to work at anything that would provide an adequate wage.
> All help is greatly apprieciated.



I'm sorry, but there is no work in Spain, there is no work in Malaga! The recession has hit Spain harder than the UK. There are currently over 3 million unemployed here and thats just the official figure. It rises daily. And of course the spanish get first refusal of any jobs that do come up

Stay where you are for now, there's security in familiarity. Maybe have a holiday for now and see what you think. Once things pick up again.... who knows!??

Jo x


----------



## ChrisDonnelly

jojo said:


> I'm sorry, but there is no work in Spain, there is no work in Malaga! The recession has hit Spain harder than the UK. There are currently over 3 million unemployed here and thats just the official figure. It rises daily. And of course the spanish get first refusal of any jobs that do come up
> 
> Stay where you are for now, there's security in familiarity. Maybe have a holiday for now and see what you think. Once things pick up again.... who knows!??
> 
> Jo x


Thanks for getting back JoJo, I'm in Ireland at the moment and it is the same here, there are no jobs here. But, the cost of living over in Spain is nearly half of what it is in Ireland. I have got savings that would last us a good while, more than it would over here. It doesn't look like the near future holds much for both places, but honestly I would rather be somewhere where I am comfortable, and the countries economy is stronger than it is here. Plus it always rains here!!!!


----------



## jojo

ChrisDonnelly said:


> Thanks for getting back JoJo, I'm in Ireland at the moment and it is the same here, there are no jobs here. But, the cost of living over in Spain is nearly half of what it is in Ireland. I have got savings that would last us a good while, more than it would over here. It doesn't look like the near future holds much for both places, but honestly I would rather be somewhere where I am comfortable, and the countries economy is stronger than it is here. Plus it always rains here!!!!



I dont know where abouts in Ireland you live, but the cost of living here in Malaga is probably the same as the UK, food certainly is and my electricity bill was 176 euros for last month!

It gets very cold and it rains. I've scraped ice off my car for the last 4 days, and we've got yet more rain forecast for next week. 

The winters here are miserable. Are they as bad as the UK?????? Yes, if anything the winters are worse, cos at least the UK is geared for them. Carpets, central heating, indoor facilites and entertainment....!

Sorry if I sound such a miserable cow!!! Its difficult to be positive at the mo, cos it is so damn cold and the economic climate is so gloomy, but the advantages are the summers are lovely, the scenery is great and its altogether a more relaxed way of life.

Roll on the summer!!!!!

Jo x


----------



## SteveHall

If you speak FLUENT ( I repeat FLUENT) Spanish I can always get you work in the security industry. 

Otherwise, you really need to read all the other posts on this forum. For the first time in 18 years I am advising people NOT to come. 

Is it better? People sleeping in the street not a hundred yards from my office. Just seen a "fight" at the supermarket as the manager asked the beggars to leave as they were harassing shoppers on the way out. 

You say "family". If you have family I would most definitely not come but if you make it give me a shout I'll always try to help.


----------



## chris(madrid)

jojo said:


> my electricity bill was 176 euros for last month!


That sounds (to me) an awful lot Jo. I think (I'm seldom allowed near bills) our last bill was HALF that and for TWO months. Mind you we have Gas (which is crippling in winter) and Chimney as well.

Twixt Eire and Spain - FRANKLY I doubt there is much in it. They're the two worse hit in the Eurozone. Spain however I think has still got a LONG way to fall. And long term it'll be rough I think. It'll get worse fast if the suspected VAT rise happens this year. 

Like Steve - this is my home, and I wont be running off. But BEWARE the sit back and relax syndrome. To make headway here (unless you're very very lucky) expect long working days.


----------



## ChrisDonnelly

SteveHall said:


> If you speak FLUENT ( I repeat FLUENT) Spanish I can always get you work in the security industry.
> 
> Otherwise, you really need to read all the other posts on this forum. For the first time in 18 years I am advising people NOT to come.
> 
> Is it better? People sleeping in the street not a hundred yards from my office. Just seen a "fight" at the supermarket as the manager asked the beggars to leave as they were harassing shoppers on the way out.
> 
> You say "family". If you have family I would most definitely not come but if you make it give me a shout I'll always try to help.


Thanks for replying Steve, unfortunatly my Spanish isn't at the fluent stage yet, but I'm working on it. Listening to all the advice given to me from yourself, JoJo and Chris in Madrid it has made me stop and think about what to do, but, moving to spain has been a dream of mine for the past few years, and to be honest I believe that moving to spain now would be more economical as everything in Ireland is so expensive now, a loaf of bread is nearly 3euro, ciggarettes are 8euro 20, petrol and diesel are going up again, at one stage last year it was nearly €1.50 a litre.
By family I meant Me the girlfriend and or 1 year old child and our 2 boxer dogs, we have found a perfect property in the malaga area and believe our chances in spain would be alot better than in ireland, we are looking to be moving in May so by this time we would have a few more things sorted out. Ireland is so depressing at the moment, there are no jobs, I have just lost mine due to not enough work, even the security industry is struggling. The compter company DELL which is or now was based here in limerick has just made nearly 10,000 redundant because they are moving the plant to Poland where they can pay people €3 p/h instead of the €10 they were paying here. To be honest we need to get away from this place to start a fresh, somewhere we can call home, with distant memories of the depression here.


----------



## SteveHall

Os deseo mucha suerte and at least you are going in with your eyes open. Happy to meet for a coffee when you arrive


----------



## ChrisDonnelly

jojo said:


> I dont know where abouts in Ireland you live, but the cost of living here in Malaga is probably the same as the UK, food certainly is and my electricity bill was 176 euros for last month!
> 
> It gets very cold and it rains. I've scraped ice off my car for the last 4 days, and we've got yet more rain forecast for next week.
> 
> The winters here are miserable. Are they as bad as the UK?????? Yes, if anything the winters are worse, cos at least the UK is geared for them. Carpets, central heating, indoor facilites and entertainment....!
> 
> Sorry if I sound such a miserable cow!!! Its difficult to be positive at the mo, cos it is so damn cold and the economic climate is so gloomy, but the advantages are the summers are lovely, the scenery is great and its altogether a more relaxed way of life.
> 
> Roll on the summer!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Jo x



Hey JoJo, I would prefer to have 3-4 months cold weather instead of the 9-10 months we have in Ireland, last year we had a total of about 3 weeks of good weather, the most of the summer it just rained, as it was the year before. I was working last week in -8 conditions so the cold isn't a problem for us. I think we will go insane if we just carry on the way we are. We are struggling of here, so why not struggle over in the sun, where the views are beautiful and the people a hell of alot friendlier.


----------



## ChrisDonnelly

SteveHall said:


> Os deseo mucha suerte and at least you are going in with your eyes open. Happy to meet for a coffee when you arrive


Cheers Steve, May can't come soon enough!!!


----------



## ChrisDonnelly

SteveHall said:


> Os deseo mucha suerte and at least you are going in with your eyes open. Happy to meet for a coffee when you arrive


Hi Steve, just to pick ur brain for a min, do doormen need licences in spain yet? or do you need to do any courses like in Ireland and the UK.
I have just been offered a day job, which has an ok salary, so i'm going to have to top it up with a few nights on the door at a club. When I was in Ibiza in 2005 there was no need for a doormans licence, but has that changed now.
Many thanks


----------



## SteveHall

Hi I have spoken to Spains biggest security company today and he said that the doormen STILL are not obliged to be licensed. It's been talked about for years but although the big chains etc wll only use registred companies, yes you can still use non-registered guys. 

They do NOT like non-fluent Spanish speakers because as you know you can sort a lot of "issues" out with good communication skills. 

Good luck


----------



## chris(madrid)

SteveHall said:


> Hi I have spoken to Spains biggest security company today and he said that the doormen STILL are not obliged to be licensed. It's been talked about for years but although the big chains etc wll only use registred companies, yes you can still use non-registered guys.
> 
> They do NOT like non-fluent Spanish speakers because as you know you can sort a lot of "issues" out with good communication skills.
> 
> Good luck


BUT - following a recent VERY VIOLENT incident - EXPECT registration soon. 

Certainly in Madrid the doorman business is starting to be GANG run. Basically to make sure their drug runners get in.


----------



## SteveHall

The director (from Prosegur) is very "keen" for it to come - huge increase in business for licensed operators but he says the authorities have been dragging their feet for YEARS! 

In Norway it is 100% regulated - trained, certificated, licensed, photo ID even on the smallest clubs. I even saw that at McDs ....although I am not sure it is compulsory there. 

Sad when you have to have security at McDs!!


----------



## sexbombstevie

hi chris
im steve living in navan,meath. we are in the same situation as you and your girlfriend.we weighed up the pros and cons and we sail from rosslare on the 29th march to live in spain...........hope everything works out for you,if not what have you lost..........good luck for the future


----------



## thrax

Good luck to you as well!!


----------



## chris(madrid)

SteveHall said:


> Sad when you have to have security at McDs!!


Obviously POOR FOOD slips through the Security net!


----------



## tigersharkjs

Hi Steve: We all, I'm sure, understand the desire to move to Spain..However, as everyone has already said..don't just go rushing over there because you "hate everything" about where you are now. Especially if you are not a very fluent Spanish speaker. Also, beware the "honeymoon" concept. What makes you think people are "friendlier" in Spain?? Have you only been as a tourist? And, what good is the friendliness going to do you when you run out of money?? And are stuck in a foreign country? As Jojo said..THERE ARE NO JOBS IN SPAIN even for Spaniards! Im not sure why you asked all the questions, because you keep refuting every response. Please don't take this badly..It's just that SO many businesses are failing, high unemployment, it really is NOT significantly cheaper to live in Spain. We live in the US, and frequently travel to Spain, and are in shock at the prices there, even compared to a year or two ago. This is not the time for a family like yours to move to Spain. We are only hoping to save you grief and disappointment!


----------



## sexbombstevie

tigersharkjs said:


> Hi Steve: We all, I'm sure, understand the desire to move to Spain..However, as everyone has already said..don't just go rushing over there because you "hate everything" about where you are now. Especially if you are not a very fluent Spanish speaker. Also, beware the "honeymoon" concept. What makes you think people are "friendlier" in Spain?? Have you only been as a tourist? And, what good is the friendliness going to do you when you run out of money?? And are stuck in a foreign country? As Jojo said..THERE ARE NO JOBS IN SPAIN even for Spaniards! Im not sure why you asked all the questions, because you keep refuting every response. Please don't take this badly..It's just that SO many businesses are failing, high unemployment, it really is NOT significantly cheaper to live in Spain. We live in the US, and frequently travel to Spain, and are in shock at the prices there, even compared to a year or two ago. This is not the time for a family like yours to move to Spain. We are only hoping to save you grief and disappointment!


give it a rest!!!!!!!!!!!! own a place and been going for 5 years at least 5 times a year !!!!!!!!!!!! know the score!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jojo

sexbombstevie said:


> know the score!!!!!!!!!


Obviously not!! 

Do you think we're all lying then? Or that you know something we dont?? Just dont burn your UK bridges, but try it and see!

Jo


----------



## ChrisDonnelly

sexbombstevie said:


> give it a rest!!!!!!!!!!!! own a place and been going for 5 years at least 5 times a year !!!!!!!!!!!! know the score!!!!!!!!!


Well, thank you all for your opinions its great to hear people are out there and want to help. Good news first...... I have found a job in the malaga area which is good enough to support us. Bad News....... I have just had my hours cut at work over here in Ireland, my full time job of 35hrs p/w has now just gone down to 14hrs a week. Thats a loss of over €400 a week........ 
Well, as a friend who is well informed in the finacial world has told me, we are making the move at the right time from Ireland, Ireland by September will not even be able to afford to pay any social welfare, thats how bad it is over here. I live in Limerick, and in the past two weeks two of the main employers in the city have closed down roughly about 25,000 job loses in a city with a population of just over 150,000 in the space of a month.
To be honest, I would rather struggle in the country I love being in than struggle in a country that is total doom and gloom for longer than the forseeable future. I have lived in Spain for 3 yrs before, I know what life is like there, I am a natural hard worker, some say 'workaholic' well the girlfriend does...
Thank you all again for your comments and opinions, you have given me an un biased view of what to do.


----------



## Xose

ChrisDonnelly said:


> Well, thank you all for your opinions its great to hear people are out there and want to help. Good news first...... I have found a job in the malaga area which is good enough to support us. Bad News....... I have just had my hours cut at work over here in Ireland, my full time job of 35hrs p/w has now just gone down to 14hrs a week. Thats a loss of over €400 a week........
> Well, as a friend who is well informed in the finacial world has told me, we are making the move at the right time from Ireland, Ireland by September will not even be able to afford to pay any social welfare, thats how bad it is over here. I live in Limerick, and in the past two weeks two of the main employers in the city have closed down roughly about 25,000 job loses in a city with a population of just over 150,000 in the space of a month.
> To be honest, I would rather struggle in the country I love being in than struggle in a country that is total doom and gloom for longer than the forseeable future. I have lived in Spain for 3 yrs before, I know what life is like there, I am a natural hard worker, some say 'workaholic' well the girlfriend does...
> Thank you all again for your comments and opinions, you have given me an un biased view of what to do.



Good on you mate. You're doing the right thing. Spain is still in Europe and so long as you treat it like for like, it'll be just like moving to another area in the country where you live today.

If it don't work out, you call the removals people and Bob's your uncle. Honestly, this isn't Mars. But do remember those classic wise words.... "YOU CAN'T GO BACK". I'm sure that was to do with work places, but probably fits well as a general statement.


The very best of luck.


----------



## tigersharkjs

Gosh..well, that has shown all of us Doubting Thomases, hasn't it?? Not only does one not have to speak Spanish, one does not even need to BE in Spain to snag a job!! Reality check, anyone? Not you sexbomb..sorry, my other note MISTAKENLY said "STEVE" All the best =)


----------



## Xose

tigersharkjs said:


> Gosh..well, that has shown all of us Doubting Thomases, hasn't it?? Not only does one not have to speak Spanish, one does not even need to BE in Spain to snag a job!! Reality check, anyone? Not you sexbomb..sorry, my other note MISTAKENLY said "STEVE" All the best =)


Is there an Arizona in Spain?

Can you get to Arizona on Click Air or Ryanair for 60€?

Did all the immigrants that arrived (and arrive) in the UK speak English (do they now)?

IS "the dream" only in America?

I appreciate your right to reply to my post. As I'm sure you appreciate the right for me to make the post. But, "reality check anyone"???? what is this, an attempt at group mugging?


----------



## jojo

Chill, I think the point is that whatever your dream is, you need to make an informed choice. Sometimes it seems on forums we tell it how it is and people appear to ignore the advice - thats their choice. Tiger is planning to come out and visit and is taking on board all the things we've said on here - but from a different angle, its a dream, a desire. Those folk who live in Southern Ireland have got it much tougher at the moment and are having to take giant leaps of faith, which means it appears they dont take any notice of any advice. As for getting a job offer - well its something. Its not a job thats going to be secured by a contract and an interview - who knows what it is, (even I've had a couple of job offers, which turned out to be getting a phone call if someone was off sick), but when Southern Ireland is in the state its in - its something to cling to - some optimism

We all know the state of Spain and the rest of the world and we all have to make choices and take risks. Its not an arguement, its just different degrees of deperation in my opinion

Jo


----------



## SteveHall

Here's a question. It's NOT a trick question but it is intended to get people thinking. 

Who made the REAL money in the great American gold-rush? Which names can people remember - honestly and without Googling them?


----------



## sexbombstevie

jojo
i agree with your last post entirely.we only rent here in ireland but do own in spain.all our belongings will stay with my wifes family.if it doesnt work out in torrevieja we come back. what will we have lost? apart from a wet summer in ireland.


----------



## lshilleto

ChrisDonnelly said:


> Cheers Steve, May can't come soon enough!!!


Hi Chris,
Sorry to butt in,just wanted to say that we (my family & i) are in the same boat as you,we are moving back to the malaga area in june,& have been planning to for sometime now,we are also worried about work as things in spain are just as bad as here,but we are going for it anyway,we have nothing to loose,& if things do not go as planned then we just come home again,i would rather take my chances than be thinking what if for years to come,so just wanted to wish you good luck with it all,
Steve Hall has given me some great advice so far,so i highly recommend talking to him if you have any questions,
What area have you decided on?we are going to the fuengirola/mijas/miraflores/etc... area,we have'nt put a pin in an excact area yet as we need to find a place first,but it will be around there somewhere,
maybe if you are near us we could all get together for a drink & a chat when we arrive in june,as it will be nice to talk to people who are in the same boat as us,
kind regards
Lee


----------



## lshilleto

SteveHall said:


> Here's a question. It's NOT a trick question but it is intended to get people thinking.
> 
> Who made the REAL money in the great American gold-rush? Which names can people remember - honestly and without Googling them?


Lehman brothers & most of the other american financial banking institutions,the names of which i can't remember,i would have to google them lol!


----------



## Xose

jojo said:


> Chill, I think the point is that whatever your dream is, you need to make an informed choice. Sometimes it seems on forums we tell it how it is and people appear to ignore the advice - thats their choice. Tiger is planning to come out and visit and is taking on board all the things we've said on here - but from a different angle, its a dream, a desire. Those folk who live in Southern Ireland have got it much tougher at the moment and are having to take giant leaps of faith, which means it appears they dont take any notice of any advice. As for getting a job offer - well its something. Its not a job thats going to be secured by a contract and an interview - who knows what it is, (even I've had a couple of job offers, which turned out to be getting a phone call if someone was off sick), but when Southern Ireland is in the state its in - its something to cling to - some optimism
> 
> We all know the state of Spain and the rest of the world and we all have to make choices and take risks. Its not an arguement, its just different degrees of deperation in my opinion
> 
> Jo


JoJo, I am totally Coolio!
If you read the posts in this thread alone, wording aside, there are people doing exactly the same thing - with the words "We know but we're doing it anyway - to avoid the, what if?, in years to come". This, you'll agree, is a major human pulling power sentiment.

All I stated was a "good on you mate" for having the minerals to do it regardless of the possible failure. Informed? Yes of course, as much as one can be. But if the options are the frying pan to the possible fire - wouldn't the fire be worth a check out? It is the only current unknown in a mass of known world of pain. So, "reality check anyone?" calls for backup are not required. We're all adult here and have all made the move in varying sets of circumstances.

..and as others have already said, if it doesn't work out, move back. It's not a life commitment if one doesn't want it to be.

Ciao


----------



## jojo

lshilleto said:


> Lehman brothers & most of the other american financial banking institutions,the names of which i can't remember,i would have to google them lol!



They made America and the have now broken it too!!!


jo


----------



## jojo

Xose said:


> JoJo, I am totally Coolio!
> If you read the posts in this thread alone, wording aside, there are people doing exactly the same thing - with the words "We know but we're doing it anyway - to avoid the, what if?, in years to come". This, you'll agree, is a major human pulling power sentiment.
> 
> 
> Ciao


Thats why I'm here!!! 

But people come on here asking and we tell em! Choosing to take advise is an individual decision. There is so little work here for the people that are already here. over 3 million unemployed and rising fast - both ex-pats and Spanish and thats what we tell them on the forum.

All I ever hope is that when people come over they dont burn their bridges - I know several here already who've done just that and are living in sheds and vans - with kids

Jo xx


----------



## lshilleto

jojo said:


> They made America and the have now broken it too!!!
> 
> 
> jo


Yeah too right,they made america & broke the world!


----------



## tigersharkjs

Xose said:


> Is there an Arizona in Spain?
> 
> Can you get to Arizona on Click Air or Ryanair for 60€?
> 
> Did all the immigrants that arrived (and arrive) in the UK speak English (do they now)?
> 
> IS "the dream" only in America?
> 
> I appreciate your right to reply to my post. As I'm sure you appreciate the right for me to make the post. But, "reality check anyone"???? what is this, an attempt at group mugging?


No, that's not what it is. Perhaps you need a geography lesson. I must apologize to you for not being a brit, apparently that gives you license to be rude to me. If you read "Complusory Reading", perhaps you will understand my post better. It is about being offered jobs, then not getting paid for the work. I simply meant that perhaps a fabulous job offer might need to be looked at a little more closely.


----------



## jaan

That's the first thread i have read on this forum, looking for Malaga related posts. It's kind of depressing, i see moods are really bad, probably so is the situation.

I moved to Malaga week ago. Maybe on january the weather was bad, but if someone lives in place like Costa del Sol he doesn't know what the bad weather means. Ok, maybe there is rain and some cold days and there is no heating in apartments (that was surprise for me, when i came it rained a bit and wasn't too warm and inside my flat it was really too cold, but then i bought small heater) but now the weather is great, just like beautiful spring in the central and eastern europe. You can't compare it to UK, really.

As for the main topic, i believe the situation on job market won't get much worse and we will gradually get back to normality. Spain always has high unemployment, now it's bigger, but in previous years it was also higher then in most other european union counties and that didn't stop many foreign, qualified workers to find job here.

Costs of living aren't low, but Malaga is good comparing to Barcelona or Madrid. Because of the crisis it's easy to find good flat for good price, and rent is much lower than in UK. I'm from warsaw/poland and the rent price is almost the same there and here. If someone has to keep an eye on budget buying food and other stuff then you just have to shop in right places, some stores are much more expensive than other.

And this 176 euro electricity bill fascinates me. Will se what i'll pay, but seriously JoJo, what are you operating an electric chair?


----------



## jojo

jaan said:


> And this 176 euro electricity bill fascinates me. Will se what i'll pay, but seriously JoJo, what are you operating an electric chair?


It fascinates me too LOL. Since then I've had another bill for 239 euros!!!!! Honestly, I'm very cautious, no lights on in empty rooms, I keep heating to a bare minimum - one oil filled radiator and a log fire. I dont use the air con/heaters cos i know they're expensive. It needs looking into - apparently its quite common in Spain for nieghbours to "tap" into other peoples electricity metres, I've checked that and its not the case. I've also been to the electricity company to make sure I'm not paying an old debt.

Jo x


----------



## chris(madrid)

JO - You need to get some help to sort this out - We've just had our bill. 49Euros for 2 months.

Lights are not a huge consumer - unless you've LOTS of 100w bulbs. Things with motors can be - Fridges/Pool pumps for example. But we run 2 fridges. 

Find your meter - turn everything off inside and see if the meter stops. - When was the meter last tested?


----------



## thrax

Yes Jojo there does seem to be a problem. My in-laws who live in the Arenas area have electricity bills which are much much lower than yours. Chris has given good advice because you may well find you have a 'drain' problem which does not necessarily mean someone is tapping into your supply.


----------



## jojo

chris(madrid) said:


> JO - You need to get some help to sort this out - We've just had our bill. 49Euros for 2 months.
> 
> Lights are not a huge consumer - unless you've LOTS of 100w bulbs. Things with motors can be - Fridges/Pool pumps for example. But we run 2 fridges.
> 
> Find your meter - turn everything off inside and see if the meter stops. - When was the meter last tested?



We did that on Monday when the bill arrived, a friend up the road who's lived here for years looked at the metre and we turned everything off.... it all seemed ok. We do have a pool pump, but that only comes on for half an hour a day. We used to have a pump for our water supply pressure, but after the last high bill we turned it off. We have one fridgefreezer, dishwasher, washing machine, an electric immersion heater for the hot water that we keep on permenantly, an oil filled radiator and a halogen heater. I'm very careful and was brought up not to waste electricity, water etc... 

There is something about an over-useage tarriff and we were fined 30 euros for using more than we should (something to do with an agreement you make with the electricity company???), but our landlord, whose name is on the bill wont change it cos its too much trouble and if we leave........ But even taking off the 30 euros, its still ridiculous!!

Jo


----------



## Zimtony

Jo

There mustbe something worng with your meter or the readings being taken! My bill, for a similar sounding consumption as yours (although the tumble dryer has been used a lot lately!) was only 109€. Think that you should get someone to check it out profesionally!
Tony


----------



## chris(madrid)

jojo said:


> We did that on Monday when the bill arrived, a friend up the road who's lived here for years looked at the metre and we turned everything off.... it all seemed ok. We do have a pool pump, but that only comes on for half an hour a day. We used to have a pump for our water supply pressure, but after the last high bill we turned it off. We have one fridgefreezer, dishwasher, washing machine, an electric immersion heater for the hot water that we keep on permenantly, an oil filled radiator and a halogen heater. I'm very careful and was brought up not to waste electricity, water etc...
> 
> There is something about an over-useage tarriff and we were fined 30 euros for using more than we should (something to do with an agreement you make with the electricity company???), but our landlord, whose name is on the bill wont change it cos its too much trouble and if we leave........ But even taking off the 30 euros, its still ridiculous!!
> 
> Jo


Erm - Seriously I'd find a GOOD eletrician.


----------



## thrax

chris(madrid) said:


> Erm - Seriously I'd find a GOOD eletrician.


Do you know the age of the immersion heater? If it is struggling and you have it on all day that could be one cause of high bills. However, I guess you would have turned that off too when you tested it all.


----------

